# How are Yalls Gardens Doing?



## Rubberback

Hope this thread doesn't jink me. LOL So far so good. I usually have to replant some seeds that don't pop up. But this year the cucs, peas, squash, & lopes all popped up on the first planting. 
I think I got lucky because I planted & got some good miracle grow rained on them.
I hope ML is wrong about the bugs but I have my chicken coops right by my three gardens so hopefully the chickens will eat the bugs.
Still waiting on the okra & some corn to pop up. I just planted those.
I have my watermelon bed ready but haven't planted them yet.


----------



## Tail_Pincher

For the raised beds the toms, squash, and zucs are rockin and rollin with small fruit. Okra, cucs, and peppers (plants not seeds) just got in the ground last week but they're lookin good. 

Strawberrys and herbs in planters are looking good.

The quality soil I bought for the raised beds in making a huge difference.


----------



## Sugars Pop

After planting my garden at Lake Limestone three times last year due to freezing weather, I was gun shy so waited until last weekend to plant squash, okra, peppers, cuc's so I will know more in a couple weeks. Holding off on tomato plants until the 18th since I do not live there to cover them if the weather gets to cold.


----------



## Rubberback

Sugars Pop said:


> After planting my garden at Lake Limestone three times last year due to freezing weather, I was gun shy so waited until last weekend to plant squash, okra, peppers, cuc's so I will know more in a couple weeks. Holding off on tomato plants until the 18th since I do not live there to cover them if the weather gets to cold.


I hear ya! I haven't planted this early in a few years.


----------



## Wado

I need to place an order for some quail that eat grass. For every veggie seed I planted twenty grass seeds germinated.


----------



## Coastal Quest

We have most of ours in but need to get sweet corn, squash and melons in. Tomato plants have started to bud out. So far so good.


----------



## jm423

We put maters and peppers in big black cattle feed tubs-doing great, blooming and setting fruit. The ground finally got dry enough we got in today, planted beans, beets, and okra. Squash, cushaws, punks, peas yet to go, when/if can get around misc. interruptions. Taters rotted, gonna wait till fall, haven't decided on corn but probably pass. Hope to start building some raised beds next week if don't float off over weekend.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Strawberries and Loquats are making a lot of fruit. 
Last of the Oranges are finishing up. 

Peaches and plums set a heavy crop. 

Tomatoes, Peppers, Eggplants, Cucumbers and Beans are looking nice.


----------



## chuck leaman

I am already eating my Spring spinach. Planted a Japanese variety(Okame) that is supposed to be heat tolerant so we will see how that goes. Maters and peppers are doing great. My squash, cucumbers, green and lima beans are all coming up. I tried strawberries this year since I had a little extra room. 15 plants have produced around 4 or so pints so next year I will double up on them.


----------



## scwine

I had to replant seeds of a few cucumbers that got trashed by the wind and rain. Just reseeded squash that didn't come up. Almost all my Yardlong beans have came up, will start on the trellis and twine for them this weekend. 
My radish seeds have come up, but they look like maybe I should have seeded them deeper,,,the red stems are way above the soil line. ...?
Chile Petins from last year are budding leaves.


----------



## chumy

Finally dried up enough to till. Got everything in except Okra. Trying a bush cucumber this year. Not sure what to expect,


----------



## Rubberback

chumy said:


> Finally dried up enough to till. Got everything in except Okra. Trying a bush cucumber this year. Not sure what to expect,


I've never tried those. I grow mine on a trellis & put a top of wire on the top. Then they grow on the roof which shades them & in turn you get a longer growing season.


----------



## peckerwood

We got some more rain last night,so green bean planting will have to wait.Suppose to be a chance of bad arse storms tonight.Sure wish I had my beans and Tam honeydews in the ground.


----------



## Rubberback

I don't know your soil but I plant before a rain, after a rain, & I've even planted while it was raining. I'm gonna try & plant my watermelons today before the rain.


----------



## Rog

I have cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers,long beans, snow peas, okra, and strawberries. Also planted a raspberry bush and a thornless blackberry bush.
Pictures:
About half of the cucumbers are doing well, some are already flowering. 
The long beans are growing to about a foot high. 
The snow peas are just starting to fruit. 
The okra is about 3 inches high.
I lost all but 2 of my tomato plants that I transplanted so I started a bunch from seeds. Still need to thin them out.


----------



## chumy

I've never tried planting snow peas in the spring, always a winter crop. Any feedback on this would be appreciated. I would much rather plant them in the spring because they are always in the way and just about done with when thespring crops are ready to be put in. I'm afraid by May/June it's too hot for them in my area?


----------



## Rubberback

Looks good your plants are further along than mine. What happened to your maters?


----------



## Rog

chumy said:


> I've never tried planting snow peas in the spring, always a winter crop.


This is the first time I have ever planted them. I have been eating the leaves off them and usually right off the plant but have cooked them as well.

I have heard that they wont last in the heat but we will see what happens.


----------



## chumy

Rubberback said:


> I've never tried those. I grow mine on a trellis & put a top of wire on the top. Then they grow on the roof which shades them & in turn you get a longer growing season.


Due to the minimal amount of sun on my plot, i've shied away from vines. I plant strictly bush beans now. The vine variety just simply want to reach for the light and not produce. Unfortuanely they never get enough of that precious light. 
I figured I'd try this theory on my cucumbers this year.

Maybe i should just grow mushrooms, because i'm not cutting down any more trees.


----------



## Rog

Rubberback said:


> Looks good your plants are further along than mine. What happened to your maters?


The leaves turned yellow and wilted. I'm not sure if it was to much water, not enough, or some kind of fungus. It was like a domino effect, one after another.


----------



## Rubberback

chumy said:


> Due to the minimal amount of sun on my plot, i've shied away from vines. I plant strictly bush beans now. The vine variety just simply want to reach for the light and not produce. Unfortuanely they never get enough of that precious light.
> I figured I'd try this theory on my cucumbers this year.
> 
> Maybe i should just grow mushrooms, because i'm not cutting down any more trees.


Let us know how they do?:clover:


----------



## Rog

Rubberback said:


> I've never tried those. I grow mine on a trellis & put a top of wire on the top. Then they grow on the roof which shades them & in turn you get a longer growing season.


I was thinking of trying this out for my beans and cucumbers as well. Can you get a picture of your setup?


----------



## Rubberback

Rog said:


> I was thinking of trying this out for my beans and cucumbers as well. Can you get a picture of your setup?


I will I haven't put the roof on it yet because the plants are only 2" tall. I need to build another one for my lopes. 
Its neat you walk in & pick cucs from the roof.


----------



## Rog

I like that idea. I actually want to build something like you have in your quail cage there, like an arch.


----------



## Rubberback

Rog said:


> I like that idea. I actually want to build something like you have in your quail cage there, like an arch.


Here it is. The wire in the last pic I will put on top. Cucs will cover the wire & shade the plants.


----------



## Wado

*And away we go.*

Need a little shower. This wind down here dries it out fast and the next thing you know it has a crust that the plants can't push through.


----------



## The Driver.

Spring garden 2015 is in full mode. Last yearâ€™s test with red raspberries was a success and have added 6 more plants this year. Thorn less blackberries planted last year are in full bloom and shaping up for a bumper crop. Have the 18x18 ft section for pickles going strong. Made the push and have added my raised beds and pots this spring. Carrots and onions planted at Thanksgiving are ready for harvest. Completed a two bin compost today. Peach and plum trees are looking good and pecan trees are coming on strong.
3 rows & 3 varieties of thorn less blackberryâ€™s.
One row of Red Raspberries.
Two rows of Blue Lake green beans.
Two rows with 3 varieties of squash.
One row of eggplant three varieties.
One row of onions 4 varieties.
One row off carrots ready to harvest. 
Two varieties of pickles.
9 varieties of peppers.
4 varieties of tomatoes.
One row of okra.
Basil, cilantro and dill!
Next phase is to add some crushed rock in walkwayâ€™s and automate drip line system for berry patch!


----------



## The Driver.

Carrots are coming in!


----------



## Trash2

Already have golf ball sized tomatoes, thought the late cold snap was going to kill them but the bounced back strong.


----------



## Rubberback

Good job Driver!


----------



## Meadowlark

Trash2 said:


> Already have golf ball sized tomatoes, thought the late cold snap was going to kill them but the bounced back strong.


That's very cool...where are you located, generally?


----------



## Trash2

I'm near galveston. I just got lucky, its funny because I almost pulled them up to start over. Glad I didnt!!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*So Far So Good*

Mine's looking good. Small crop, (4) 4x4 raised beds. I've got 8 baby tomatoes hangin. Onions: planted two rows in 2 differant beds about a month a part. The first row is doing great. The later plants are green but have not grown any at all. Thinking about pulling and planting okra in that space. Squash all a-bloom. Several baby squashes. Llano co.


----------



## Barefoot Boy

chumy said:


> I've never tried planting snow peas in the spring, always a winter crop. Any feedback on this would be appreciated. I would much rather plant them in the spring because they are always in the way and just about done with when thespring crops are ready to be put in. I'm afraid by May/June it's too hot for them in my area?


I've had good luck with Alaskan Snow Peas. But, I live in North Central TX (Fort Worth). Here, for a Spring crop, they should be planted Jan 20- Mar 3.

Our last frost date is mid-March. We had a two week freeze around mid Feb. So, I had to cover them with a tarp for 2 weeks. After that, we lucked out, and no more frost. So my garden got an early start. 
But, the peas don't like the heat, and it gets here early.

Here, the Fall planting time for Snow Peas is Sept 15 - Nov 3.


----------



## chumy

Barefoot Boy said:


> I've had good luck with Alaskan Snow Peas. But, I live in North Central TX (Fort Worth). Here, for a Spring crop, they should be planted Jan 20- Mar 3.
> 
> Our last frost date is mid-March. We had a two week freeze around mid Feb. So, I had to cover them with a tarp for 2 weeks. After that, we lucked out, and no more frost. So my garden got an early start.
> But, the peas don't like the heat, and it gets here early.
> 
> Here, the Fall planting time for Snow Peas is Sept 15 - Nov 3.


Doesnt it take a pretty good freeze to kill a snow pea plant? The blooms not so much. I guess i never worried about frost on those plants.


----------



## Meadowlark

Just finished my third planting of corn (upper far right, G90). 

Moving to the left is what's left of a row of beets and carrots. 

Next over to the left are the first and second corn plantings (peaches and cream) and pinto beans and then green beans. 

One more row over to the left you can see squash (yellow and green), peppers (bell, jap, chile), and several varieties of tomatoes(celeste, big girl, beef steak, cherry red, heritage, better boy, roma, etc.). To the left of them are the potatoes (red and a couple of whites). Next row to the left contains the prized 1015 onions...and to the left of them the second planting of contender beans. Kale, Brussels, and walkers make up the remaining two rows. 

Artichokes coming on strong...anyone know when they are ready to pick?


----------



## chumy

Meadowlark said:


> Just finished my third planting of corn (upper far right, G90).
> 
> Moving to the left is what's left of a row of beets and carrots.
> 
> Next over to the left are the first and second corn plantings (peaches and cream) and pinto beans and then green beans.
> 
> One more row over to the left you can see squash (yellow and green), peppers (bell, jap, chile), and several varieties of tomatoes(celeste, big girl, beef steak, cherry red, heritage, better boy, roma, etc.). To the left of them are the potatoes (red and a couple of whites). Next row to the left contains the prized 1015 onions...and to the left of them the second planting of contender beans. Kale, Brussels, and walkers make up the remaining two rows.
> 
> *Artichokes coming on strong...anyone know when they are ready to pick?*



I would guess they are like Broccolli, pick before they flower. OK, i'm no help.


----------



## Rubberback

Lark those arty's look ready. My gardens are spread out. Kind of glad I did them this way. I still rotate the crops. But where I have the maters this year is where they really do good. Fingers crossed.


----------

